# What axle ratio's the best to plow with?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Im going in Saturday to order my new truck. 06 Ram 3500 cummins, single rear wheel. I going to be plowing decent size lots. I picked a 4.10 axle over the stock 3.73. IS that a good choice or should I just the 3.73. Anyone have any experience with these and gas mileage?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

my 98 gas had 4.10 my 04 hemi has 3.73 i wish it had 4.10 
give the truck alittle extra torque when pulling out
john


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would say that the 3.73 is going to get you better gas mileage. I have 3.55 in a 2000, 3500 Cab and a 1/2 Dodge with the Cummins. This was my 4th year plowing with it and it has 125,000 miles. The guy I bought it from ordered it with this rear end because he goes to his cottage every weekend. I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Rear End*

Been plowing now for 7 years with my dodge and it has a 373 rear end and have never had a problem. It gets good milage on the highway as well as plenty of torgue when I need it. I also piloted with it between Anchorage and Prudoe Bay for three years. Ran up over a 100,000 miles on it as well as the plowing. During that three year period I never had to put a dime into the turck with the exception of normal maintenance and tires. PS It did eat brake shoes regularly though because of all the slow driving and the mountain passes that you have to go through.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe I should just go with the 3.73 instead.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im running 4.10 with locking rear end


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

What are you guys getting for mileage?


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Ride Hard*

I'd make one suggestion though and if your plowing in really cold limates like I am I'd change the filter from the cloth to the steel. You can get them at any speed shop here so I assume you can do ti there as well. Its the only problem I have had in over 300 k miles


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Richard NY*

You have a 1500 quad Hemi? How does it hold up with the plow? I have been told that the front ends are to light. I just bought one with 4500 miles on it and my mechanic where I have my plows put on said he would not recommend it at all. Not near as heavily build as the pre 2001's were with the straight axels.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

The 1500 Plows like a dream. No problems or complaints here. I dont know why they say you cant plow with it. Just cant really see it hurting it. I'd be keeping this truck if I wasn't going to lots next year.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My 96 has 4:10 with ltd slip rear, I get 16ish. Tons of torque- this truck can move a house.
The same setup with 3:56 standard ratios (no ltd slip avail in that) gets 24ish.

BIG difference in mileage
I'm considering adding an over/under drive unit to make up the difference for highway use.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

justme- said:


> My 96 has 4:10 with ltd slip rear, I get 16ish. Tons of torque- this truck can move a house.
> .BIG difference in mileage
> 
> I have two 2500,both with the 4:10 Ltd slip rear, 360ci, I get 12 -14mpg
> ...


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> justme- said:
> 
> 
> > My 96 has 4:10 with ltd slip rear, I get 16ish. Tons of torque- this truck can move a house.
> ...


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

JMO but if your not towing heavy and mostly just driving it or plowing get the 373 with the cummins motor


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*3.73's and you'll be happy.*

I would definately go with the 3.73's, I have a 98 cummins 3/4 ton with 3.55's I believe and my gears are too low for city/highway driving. If you are going to be working in the field, or only pushing very large amounts of wet heavy snow, or pulling trailers at the limit of your truck, than go with the 4.10's, but for city/highway driving and plowing snow than I would stay with 3.73. I get around 16 mpg in the city and 19 mpg highway. But I do have a 5speed and a large flatbed. Just my 2 cents.

Ryan


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> SnoFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > With some of those hills around your place I'd just shut the engine down and coast...yeee haaaawww!!!
> ...


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I'll go with the 3.73. It should be enough torque with the cummins and save my mileage.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If it's daily driver transportation, 3:73. If it's a work truck, 4:10. Gas mileage sucks but you'll charge better (higher RPM), work the transmission less, and move the proverbial mountain. 
My 5.7 liter Hemi, 3/4 w/4:10 rears got 5.1 mpg this last season. It never moved with-out a blade and a salter. On it's way to push snow. Be interesting to see what it gets this summer.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I was getting 13.5 with my hemi last year. It has a 3.92 in it.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> I have two 2500,both with the 4:10 Ltd slip rear, 360ci, I get 12 -14mpg
> I can load them down with a camper, plow& salt and still get 12 -13mpg
> 
> I must have a lead foot, The only time I have seen 16mpg is going down a hill, LOL


Remember I have the Cummins.... ig difference in milage between the CTD and the gassers already noted in many places.... Even with the 3.73 you'd have trouble seeing 16 in that 360ci.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Interesting that you guys know your m'spg while plowing. To date, I've only plowed with the cable drive speedos where mileage is backed off during backing up. Am I correct to assume the digital speedos don't remove miles from the odo during backing? Obviously it is time to update my vehicle, haha.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

RidehardNY said:


> Im going in Saturday to order my new truck. 06 Ram 3500 cummins, single rear wheel. I going to be plowing decent size lots. I picked a 4.10 axle over the stock 3.73. IS that a good choice or should I just the 3.73. Anyone have any experience with these and gas mileage?


IF YOUR GETTING THE CUMMINS YOU DON'T NEED THE 4.10 REAR THAT MOTOR KICKS OUT ENOUGH TORQUE.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

justme- said:


> Remember I have the Cummins.... ig difference in milage between the CTD and the gassers already noted in many places.... Even with the 3.73 you'd have trouble seeing 16 in that 360ci.


I remembeed you had the diesel after I posted lol...

streetsurfin' Interesting that you guys know your m'spg while plowing. To date, I've only plowed with the cable drive speedos where mileage is backed off during backing up. Am I correct to assume the digital speedos don't remove miles from the odo during backing? Obviously it is time to update my vehicle, haha.

Yea. They count the miles giong backwards and they show your speed too.
Lol you want to know mpg while plowing, the aveg for me was around 5-9mpg.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Milage*

Before you all start calling me a liar about mileage I will first say that everything I am going to tell you is the honest to god truth. My 04 hemi gets 13.5 highway. I have checked and rechecked and went to Fairbanks about three weeks ago and that was it. My 96 though is a different story. When I was piloting to Fairbanks and Prudoe with it a few years back it seemed like I was actualy driving a car. I could leave Anchorage, go to Hilltop North of Fairbanks about 20 miles at the begining of the Haul Road to Pruedoe and then go all the way back to what we call the igloo up here. That is almost back into Wasilla where I live. Thats works out to about 26 miles to the gallon Highway. Even today after another 100,000 miles I am still getting over 20 highway and about 15 in the city. This particular truck has been a gem and I will keeep it till the doors fall off. Its a Dodge 1500 with a 5.9 automatic. By the way thats not an exageration. I still have the 76 short wheel base chevy van we bought new in 76 and it still looks good and runs like a bat out of you know where. I will never sell it.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Jbowe said:


> Before you all start calling me a liar about mileage I will first say that everything I am going to tell you is the honest to god truth. My 04 hemi gets 13.5 highway. I have checked and rechecked and went to Fairbanks about three weeks ago and that was it. My 96 though is a different story. When I was piloting to Fairbanks and Prudoe with it a few years back it seemed like I was actualy driving a car. I could leave Anchorage, go to Hilltop North of Fairbanks about 20 miles at the begining of the Haul Road to Pruedoe and then go all the way back to what we call the igloo up here. That is almost back into Wasilla where I live. Thats works out to about 26 miles to the gallon Highway. Even today after another 100,000 miles I am still getting over 20 highway and about 15 in the city. This particular truck has been a gem and I will keeep it till the doors fall off. Its a Dodge 1500 with a 5.9 automatic. By the way thats not an exageration. I still have the 76 short wheel base chevy van we bought new in 76 and it still looks good and runs like a bat out of you know where. I will never sell it.


What gears you have in your hemi? Im getting 13.5 average when im not plowing, 15.5-16.5 Highway. You might want to have your truck checked out. 13.5 Average seems to be on the low side.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> Interesting that you guys know your m'spg while plowing. To date, I've only plowed with the cable drive speedos where mileage is backed off during backing up. Am I correct to assume the digital speedos don't remove miles from the odo during backing? Obviously it is time to update my vehicle, haha.


US Federal law has required Speedos the not decrease reguardless of vehicle direction for over 20 years..... even the cable drive trucks of the 80's will not drop milage backing up. It's a Federal crime to tamper with a speedo, something many used car dealers served time for in the 60's.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

TRUE TURF LAWN said:


> IF YOUR GETTING THE CUMMINS YOU DON'T NEED THE 4.10 REAR THAT MOTOR KICKS OUT ENOUGH TORQUE.


Depends on what you want to do with it..... if you want the ltd slip you HAVE to get the 4:10. And if you're towing or hauling to it's max load you want to lower gearset.

I'll be willing to bet that the majority of the transmission trouble with DC and CTD power is from the 3:5 gears, since that is the standard set.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

justme- said:


> Depends on what you want to do with it..... if you want the ltd slip you HAVE to get the 4:10. And if you're towing or hauling to it's max load you want to lower gearset.
> 
> I'll be willing to bet that the majority of the transmission trouble with DC and CTD power is from the 3:5 gears, since that is the standard set.


I ordered the Antispin axle with the 3.73


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

RidehardNY said:


> I ordered the Antispin axle with the 3.73


Must be newer option- I wish they had it available when I got mine.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

I wish I had a 4.10 ltd slip instead of the 3.73 ltd slip on my f250. I think the 4.10 is a better choice for any gas engine. A diesel has enough low end torque that a 3.73 would be OK. 
The type of driving you do the rest of the year has alot to do with your choice of rear end. If you do mostly highway driving, the 3.73 will get better mileage. If you do mostly stop and go city driving the 4.10 will get better mileage. If you tow or haul heavy loads the 4.10 looks even better.


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Not to deviate from the subject terribly, but I have been doing some research into the Dodge Powerwagon, and I do realize that it may or may not be a wise choice, that is not my question.

My question is that if I am understanding this thread right, the power wagon's 4:56 gear ratio would be horrible on gas? 


Anyone have one or have any input? Thanks guys,


Ryan


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

Rgory said:


> Not to deviate from the subject terribly, but I have been doing some research into the Dodge Powerwagon, and I do realize that it may or may not be a wise choice, that is not my question.
> 
> My question is that if I am understanding this thread right, the power wagon's 4:56 gear ratio would be horrible on gas?
> 
> ...


For the Power Wagon the 4.56 gears are offset to an extent by the larger tires that the truck comes with. Think of it this way, when you put larger tires on your truck every inch bigger makes your effective ratio go down by .1. So if you put tires on that are 3 inches bigger, to still have the same final drive ratio of 4.10's you would need to swap to 4.40's. So the 4.56 aren't actually that much lower of a ratio due to the tires.

Another thing to consider with hemi powered rams is that the 5 speed auto is a double over drive. Think of it as the old 4 speed autos with one more gear added on. So that will help a little too, but this is a heavy duty truck so don't expect to get great mpg.


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Sam I appreciate you breaking it down for me. 

All I really knew was that it had a lot of torque and was good at creeping, and now that you mention it I do remember reading about the gears offsetting the tires, just not in relation to mpgs. So I appreciate your input. Also I currently have the 360 gasser, so I would imagine the mpgs to be the same or better based off of what I have heard and what others seem to say about the HEMI's.


Do you have any other input/info on the power wagon?


Thanks Ryan


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't have a power wagon, but I do have an 06 2500 with a 9ft Stahl service body on it(heavy truck!). The truck has an 8 ft Xblade and is runnen 4.10 axel ratios. I also had a 96 with the exact same set up except it was a 8ft heavy duty plow. The trucks get the same mpg and the 06 has alot more power. these trucks aren't highway trucks. they are used mostly local for work. the mpg comparison is with pulling/hauling/etc...


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you looking to plow with a Power Wagon? If you are might as well forget about getting one. They are an awesome truck though. If it came in a diesel and I didnt plow with it I'd buy one.


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Well I had asked for some input a month or so back and was told for the most part that they werent capable of plowing, and yet others say that I could.

I am currently getting ready to graduate college in a week or two and am considering one, contingent on a few factors:

1.) I can read the owners manual and confirm that it does not state that placing a plow on vehicle voids warranty. *(This is the statement I have heard is in there, but I also heard if you go with a Q/C the weight distribution is ok... but no definites on what the owners manual says)

2.) I can find one that I feel is worth the investment in the high gas price giving up my truck/plow.

3.) I can sucessfully negotiate a deal that is within my budget, probabbly the most inconceivable of them all.

I was able to talk to a Western represenative that confirmed that the Power Wagon was capable of plowing if the winch was removed, good news. However in true PlowSite style I *if all other moons aligned* consider trimming down the winch mounting plate and fabbing something up that would allow both to be used.

Now when I had originally posted the power wagon question I got people's honest opinions which were:



echovalley said:


> Hey to each his own I didn't buy one because my local dealer said they would not cover it and the local plow installer said they would not put a plow on it.So they sold me a less expensive truck,properly equiped for the work I do with it.


However personally I would like a dream to distract myself from the cost of gas being $3.10 a gallon and rising. Further this dream is contingent on any number of factors that most likely will not pan out. And yet I dream...

And I have never really understood the theory (concretely) of how to decipher gear ratios, and was curious if the 4.56 would be bad. Which I hear would be comparable due to the bigger tires, and I have also heard that the diff may whine a little?

So to answer your question, YES I would LIKE to plow with a powerwagon, in a perfect world. In preparation for that I would like to gain as much knowledge as possible beforehand. If you have any info/experiences that might help guide me in the desicion I would be more than happy to learn everything I can.

Thanks to everyone for being so generous, there is decades of knowledge here that is invaluable.

Thanks guys, sorry for the long post.

Ryan


----------

